# How much Seachem Excel to use against algae?



## jpp (Jan 29, 2012)

I've got a new tank which is experiencing some hair algae problems after a week of setup. I'm thinking about starting to use Seachem Excel to help combat it, but I haven't been able to find out how much of an "overdose" is recommended.

Any tips?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

2x to 3x daily. Beware that Excel can melt some plants, vals and maybe crypts come to mind. I would try 2x first. It may take 2 weeks to see any changes.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

If it's restricted to small areas in the tank, you can turn off your filter/pumps and spray a normal dose directly onto the affected areas with a syringe or pipette; you'll see the algae die within hours. If it's all over the tank then I'd go with tetra73's amounts. You do want to try to figure out what's on to cause the outbreak though, excel's not a long term solution to the problem.


----------



## jpp (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks. The problem is reasonably widespread I'll try double for a week and see how it goes.



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.533665,-0.098697


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

I usually wait until I do a water change then spot treat the area with the post water change dose... it's much higher than daily value but I figure once won't hurt unless you dump it on some sensitive plants. Make sure you turn off all form of water circulation for 20m during/after application

I've done the post water change dose 3 days in a row with a tank full of moss, crypts, anubias, plenty of stems, pigmy cories, panda cories, cardinal tetras, CPD, plecos, and never had a single negative result from it.


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

Before anything: Excel treats the symptom and is not the cure. Your light and/or CO2 are probably not correct for your tank. Having said that...



tbarabash said:


> I usually wait until I do a water change then spot treat the area with the post water change dose...


I use the same method when I have a spot of algae I want to nuke. Basically, turn off the filters/pumps, let the water steady. Fill a syringe with 2x the recommend dose (or multiple syringe fillings to meet 2x), then slowly squeeze the Excel over the worst areas in the tank until you've added the 2x dose. Let the tank sit for 10 mins or so and turn on the filters/pumps. You will see the algae die and perhaps see some effect on the treated plants.

Do the same after your next water change - hitting the worst areas of your tank until the 2x dose is gone. Repeat as needed, but above all else, remember the first sentence of this post. 

Don't do 2x doses without water changes in between. I'd be afraid the Excel concentration will become too high and hurt your fish and plants.

I hope you beat the algae!

Will


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just for kicks, you might try the option of turning filters and pumps off for a bit and spot-dosing with a syringe at the standard dose. If for no other reason, the pinkish-purple color within a day or two adds a nice highlight to the tank


----------

